# Cherry Liqueur



## africanmeat (Jan 22, 2012)

My dad use to do cherry liqueur every 2 years

It is a sweet liqueur for after diner

A i started to do it 10 years ago from sour   cherry he use to do it with Tzuika a Romanian

Liqueur 40-60% alcohol i cant find it in south  Africa so i use vodka.

In a big jar i put the cherry   with  sugar an leave it for 3 weeks 

Than i strain ½  of it in to a big bottle  add 1 bottle of vodka in to the strain cherry and one bottle to the jar and leave it for 1 weeks .


























The one on the right is from 4 years ago and the one on the left is the new one













Thanks for looking cheers


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 22, 2012)

That looks excellent!  Thanks for sharing that.  My grandfather used to do something very similar with cherries and also with peaches.  I bet that would be great with raspberries as well!

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

That is going to be tast Ahron


----------



## eman (Jan 22, 2012)

the old folks round here used to call that Cherry bounce. they would make it w/ them little wild cherries.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 23, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> That looks excellent!  Thanks for sharing that.  My grandfather used to do something very similar with cherries and also with peaches.  I bet that would be great with raspberries as well!
> 
> -Salt


 Thanks  I think so too ,i  drank Something similar in Chile with wild berries wow it was potent but good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Scarbelly said:


> That is going to be tast Ahron


  Thanks Gary  it has to resat for 22 weeks and then we will see
 




eman said:


> the old folks round here used to call that Cherry bounce. they would make it w/ them little wild cherries.


  Thanks, i looked for it on google and youtube and  it is very similar.


----------

